# East End 5/13



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

A buddy and I hit the east end yesterday afternoon. Figuring it was a little early yet I had hopes of seeing just one walleye for the day.
We ended up landing 5 nice eyes between 18-24 inches. We caught them on jigs and lindys in 6-10 feet. Moving very slow was the ticket. 
Not bad for 2 1/2 hours on the water. Some warm weather this week and it''ll be hopping!


----------

